# Ice & Water Everything- bad idea?



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Professional Roofers- I recently got a call for a roof repair- leaked this winter and the homeowner pulled out the sheetrock and... called a Professional. 

The more we took off (sheetrock) the more damage we found. Low pitch shingle(2.5/ 12), R30 no ventilation. Plywood was shot so we took it off, replaced bad rafters, and stripped it with 2x4's and then 5/8" fir plywood. We are not going back with shingles!

So yes ventilation was a contributor of course, but who agrees the Ice & Water over the top was a bad idea?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I keep getting an error so I cannot attach- take my word for it the entire section we replaced was coming off in little broken pieces- 20' from the eave! And it was actually worse towards the ridge.


----------



## Jimmy D (Apr 23, 2011)

On a pitch that low I prefer to use peal and stick, I have used it for a long time and never had a problem. If customer wants shingles I would install Ice and water barrier on the entire slope. A little extra cost now to prevent giant headaches later.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

What are you referring to with the peel and stick? Ice & Water or Polyglass base sheet and cap sheet? For some reason I cannot post photos or you could see what I see. Wet plywood top and bottom. Black mold. I'm not convinced it is ventilation only, I am thinking it is contribution of the moisture seal of the Ice & Water.

Have you seen any of these completely Iced & Watered after they were there a few years? If so how was the decking?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

R. click the pic you want to post. Click 'properties'. Is it larger than 100K? Most uploads are limited to 100-500K.
If the pix you take are 6,xxxK, you're taking print type pix. Set camera to 'economy' or 'lo-res' to take web photos.

Last couple I saw with all I&W needed to have decking torn off and replaced. Not very economical, eh? Both were on porches for some reason, but since they weren't over living spaces, nothing was rotted.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I looked. The limit is 195K. You need to resize. Then when taking pix, plan ahead as to whether or not they'll be posted, or printed.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

You can resize pics on the computer before you upload them. FS Viewer is a good, free program that does this, among other things. Just click 'quick resize/resample at the left side of screen. 640x480 works for me.


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

I highly doubt if there was a full deck covering of ice and water and shingled over that the leak was comming through the shingles. 

I would think the problem there resides in the Ventillation/ Insulation. Moisture was probibly condinsating on the bottom of the roof deck, rotting the rafters and everything else.The one thing I can think of is if the flashing leading to the low slope was faulty.

I often have used Ice and water on entire roof decks with no issue. It is a must for low slope shingle applications. I only use base/cap low slope membranes for pitches rangin if 1/4 / 12 to 1/12


----------



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

remember, someone else was there before ya, theycoulda installed ice and water barrier over shot plywood, think about it, i have done tons of delaminated roofs......with major ventilation issues, it doesnt happen overnight.....30 20 years!


----------



## General Roofing (Dec 8, 2012)

*Low Slope Roofing - Ice and Water Shield*

Lot's of good comments to your questions in this thread...

Nonetheless, here's our two bits:

Low Slope Roofing - Choosing a Membrane

Low Slope Roofing - Shingles or Flat Roof Membrane?

Roof Ventilation - Choosing the right roof vents.




vtroofing said:


> Hey Professional Roofers- I recently got a call for a roof repair- leaked this winter and the homeowner pulled out the sheetrock and... called a Professional.
> 
> The more we took off (sheetrock) the more damage we found. Low pitch shingle(2.5/ 12), R30 no ventilation. Plywood was shot so we took it off, replaced bad rafters, and stripped it with 2x4's and then 5/8" fir plywood. We are not going back with shingles!
> 
> So yes ventilation was a contributor of course, but who agrees the Ice & Water over the top was a bad idea?


----------

